# Mexiko: erst die Ringe, dann die Ruten



## zokker (19. Juni 2019)

Ganz toller Bericht Elmar und super Bilder. Danke dafür.


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2019)

Hammer Bilder - Hammer Bericht - Hammer Fischen. 

Wenn ich das so sehe, bekommst Du mich auch bald mal an die Wäscheleinenschmeisserei.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ganz toller Bericht Elmar und super Bilder. Danke dafür.


Immer gerne  



ollidi schrieb:


> Hammer Bilder - Hammer Bericht - Hammer Fischen.
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe, bekommst Du mich auch bald mal an die Wäscheleinenschmeisserei.


DankeHa ha, musst Du gar nicht. Die Jungs gehen auch auf Gummi und geben an der leichten Spinnrute ebenfalls Gas


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Die Jungs gehen auch auf Gummi und geben an der leichten Spinnrute ebenfalls Gas


Danke! 
Das lässt mich heute Nacht ruhig schlafen.


----------



## porbeagle (20. Juni 2019)

Schöner Bericht 

Mx ist für mich sowieso das geilste Angelland. (Nur in Island fand ich die Mädels schärfer)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Juni 2019)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> 
> Mx ist für mich sowieso das geilste Angelland. (Nur in Island fand ich die Mädels schärfer)


Ich erinnere mich an einen Sommertrip in die Westfjorde. Kühle 14 Grad und die Isländerinnen trugen kurze Röcke und Shirts. Für sie befanden sich die Temperaturen schon im höheren Bereich


----------



## Krallblei (20. Juni 2019)

Hi. Danke für den Bericht.!!!

Bonefish sind Monster!!!
Einmal 80cm Vieh hier in Ägypten gehakt. 
Heissen bei den Amis nicht umsonst "Dragscreamer" 

Hatte leider die Tage keine Chance auf sie zu Angeln. Es war zuuuuuu heiss.

Super Bericht.
DAUMEN HOCH


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi. Danke für den Bericht.!!!
> 
> Bonefish sind Monster!!!
> Einmal 80cm Vieh hier in Ägypten gehakt.
> ...


Danke! Ja, das sind noch mal ganz andere Kaliber. Wir haben eher in der "Kinderstube" vorbeigeschaut Auf den Fotos in der Lodge hängen Exemplare, die auch in die Richtung gehen. Hammerfisch, den Du da hattest Aber die kleinere Exemplaren machen schon deutlich, was die Fische für ein Tempo an den Tag legen können.


----------

